# ICD10 Training/CODING



## lidad99 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wanted to gather some thoughts on ICD10 coding. I've been looking around Ingenix websites, and of  course the AAPC, but the costs are too high. Any thoughts on good books, affordable training, and ICD10 certification programs. 

Wanted to ask my fellow coders out there, since the economy is in a bind. But I think getting the ICD10 coding training is essential. I'm looking around everyday, just needed some guidance. And please post anything, so that the coders can have a reference as well.

Appreciate your help !


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 18, 2010)

Elsevier has on-line ICD10 training, and are trying to tailor it to individual/organizational needs.  (They are publishers of many textbooks, both coding and billing/front/back medical office).  The site for their ICD10 info is ICD10Educators.com.

I did see a price of $250, but I'm not sure what is included, as I haven't checked it out yet.


----------

